# V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

Being a Infiniti dealer aswell as a VW dealer, a fellow sales rep and I were debating which would be faster off the line and in a quarter mile, the V8 T-reg or the QX56? The QX56 does have a HUGE engine, but over 1000 lbs more dead weight, so I put my money on the T-reg. My buddy here at work, after driving the QX56 told me the Infiniti would spank the T-reg.... Needless to say one free lunch later, he was right. We tried 3 different times, and each time he pulled away like I was standing still. 
Now needless to say both are completely different vehicles and I don't want to put anyones panties in a bunch over this, just thought it would be good info for all of my fellow vortexers...










_Modified by vw_chris at 4:53 PM 2-17-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*

No offense, but the driver could play a big roll in this too. Try switching vehicles, and do it again (winning DRIVER get's the lunch, so you're motivated to try!).


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_Being a Infiniti dealer aswell as a VW dealer, a fellow sales rep and I were debating which would be faster off the line and in a quarter mile, the V8 T-reg or the QX56? The QX56 does have a HUGE engine, but over 1000 lbs more dead weight, so I put my money on the T-reg. My buddy here at work, after driving the QX56 told me the Infiniti would spank the T-reg.... Needless to say one free lunch later, he was right. We tried 3 different times, and each time he pulled away like I was standing still. 
Now needless to say both are completely different vehicles and I don't want to put anyones panties in a bunch over this, just thought it would be good info for all of my fellow vortexers...









I'm curious to know what dealership you work for because "needless to say", neither one of you should be racing with cars that haven't been broken in yet and that you don't own








Meat


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_Sure yell at us all you want. We told our sales manager what was up, and he wanted to know what the results were. 
We do things a little different here, so thanks for the "constructive criticism"....
BTW: The Touareg we raced was a "Service Loaner" with 6200 miles on it. The QX 56 is our "Designated Demo" with 700 miles on it. So neither car was harmed and we even did the race supervised in a church parking lot.

Nice of you to suddenly add the "church parking lot" so moderaters don't get on you as well for racing... But seriously man, surely you could come up with somthing better than a 1/4 mile "church parking lot"








You sure it wasn't on a "private road" or you dealers on private test drive track? Cmon, put a little effort into your bull$hit.

Meat


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_Get off my back Rump Roast. It actually was in a church parking lot. Believe me or not. Would you like my pastor to call you to verify my bull$hit. I almost didn't post this just because of people like you...


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_Get off my back Rump Roast. It actually was in a church parking lot. Believe me or not. Would you like my pastor to call you to verify my bull$hit. I almost didn't post this just because of people like you...









Yeah, give him a call man! Btw, does he approve of your 1/4 mile dragstrip setup in his parking lot?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (meatster)*

Meat,
I think he is still considered to be in the Bible Belt, so they have pretty big churchs (and of course church parking lots) there.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Meat,
I think he is still considered to be in the Bible Belt, so they have pretty big churchs (and of course church parking lots) there.









Along with a flag-waving altar boy?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_If you really must know my pastor owns a M3. I sold it too him last year. He has an R32 on order. And guess what his name isn't Jimmy Swaggart or Jerry Fallwell either. Just realize this "boys" I live in INDIANAPOLIS.. This is the RACING CAPITAL of the WORLD, so finding some real car enthusiasts is not hard. 
Oh yeah BTW, our dealership just so happens to own a test course. And it also just so happens to own a race team. And guess who our team chaplin is? 
"We ain't as stupid as you thinks we is...."









Kudos to your pastor for owning a fine vehicle! Does he track his M3?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*

Next thing you know he will be installing banked corners!


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_I almost didn't post this just because of people like you...









You shouldn't have. Do you see any racing posts in this forum???
Meat


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
You shouldn't have. Do you see any racing posts in this forum???
Meat 

Now now boys. Am I gonna have to turn this car around?








The real question is: which would you rather have...V8 Touareg or the Infiniti QX56? I know what my answer is!!


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
You shouldn't have. Do you see any racing posts in this forum???
Meat 

Easy now PORK CHOP, Actually I did see a post yesterday regarding a R32... There was a kid who posted his quarter mile time.. 
So "MEAT" is that as in "HEAD" ????


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*

Careful Chris, Measter is from Piscataway, NJ. You've seen the Sopranos on HBO right?


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Careful Chris, Measter is from Piscataway, NJ. You've seen the Sopranos on HBO right?









I also saw Porkys Revenge, and still am not scared... I am sure his nickname of "meat" has to do with either his GUT, or HIS MELLON for a HEAD...



























_Modified by vw_chris at 9:38 PM 2-17-2004_


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_
Easy now PORK CHOP, Actually I did see a post yesterday regarding a R32... There was a kid who posted his quarter mile time.. 
So "MEAT" is that as in "HEAD" ????


Actually it's Meat, as in your mouth







Maybe you should lay off my pork chop for a while and understand what you are reading before you open wide again. "this forum" not "forums" = t-reg forum for the mentally handicapped. Then again it's hard to get that oxygen to your brain when you airway is blocked. The racing posts you've seen are in the kid-racer forums, i.e. 20th AE and R32. And even in there, they don't last for long because of the forum rules. Then again you probably never read the rules because you still haven't figured out where dealers are supposed to post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1238551. Or may you have but the oxygen deprivation thing is preventing your self-described (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1242222) "big fat" head to comprehend them. Suits me fine though








(vw_chris) :-O <==== (Meat)
MEAT


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_
I also saw Porkys Revenge, and still am not scared... I am sure his nickname of "meat" has to do with either his GUT, or HIS MELLON for a HEAD...










Talk about the pot calling the kettle black







Sure the QX has a bigger engine but you never gave the t-reg a chance. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_It makes it too difficult for big fat guys like me to get back there.

How's the t-reg supposed to hang with you in it if you can't even fit in a MDX. Next time swap cars in your "church parking lot" so the 4.2 v8 doesn't have to lug so much dead weight...

Meat


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (meatster)*

Does anyone see a resemblance?


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (meatster)*

This is getting old. At least I am not named MEAT..... And from PISSTHECATWAY NJ. Damn at least I am not from NEW JERSEY. I bet you like the JETS too.... DAMN MAN, get a life... READ THE THREAD BEFORE YOU RESPOND>>>PLEASE<<<<<


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (meatster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meatster* »_
Next time swap cars in your "church parking lot" so the 4.2 v8 doesn't have to lug so much dead weight...

Meat
 
The only dead weight on this thread is your cheap ass takes and comebacks... 
THERE REALLY IS A CHURCH PARKING LOT that we use, and no MEAT there is NO EASTER BUNNY. So lets get the facts straight... What is true and what isn't true. You are an idiot this is TRUE, THE QX 56 from a dead stop is quicker from a TOUAREG V8, THIS IS TRUE.... THIS MEANS IT CAN BE PROVEN WITH FACTS... So HAM BONE, go get Fuc*ed...


----------



## starcitytreg (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*

I looked around the internet on the QX56 0-60 times. Could not find it. As far as looks of the Q, in the famous words of the Gov. of Cali. from the movie Predator " U R won ugglyy M#$!er F&*#er".








Peace


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (starcitytreg)*

Ok boys, shut er down we are pumpin mud.


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (starcitytreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starcitytreg* »_I looked around the internet on the QX56 0-60 times. Could not find it. As far as looks of the Q, in the famous words of the Gov. of Cali. from the movie Predator " U R won ugglyy M#$!er F&*#er".








Peace

Well UGLY not really, HUGE yes... Please take into consideration what it is, A PEOPLE MOVER... IT IS NOT A TOUAREG we all know... But compared to a Denali, Cadi, Suburban, Excursion ect ect... It is miles away from those guys...


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*

VW chris please keep posting I enjoyed hearing about the race Dont let that sanctimonious NJ Ahole crimp your style He seems to be "a world class" if you know what I mean


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (jack oconnor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jack oconnor* »_VW chris please keep posting I enjoyed hearing about the race Dont let that sanctimonious NJ Ahole crimp your style He seems to be "a world class" if you know what I mean

Thanks Jack, and in the words of the beloved FRED SANFORD (Redd Foxx from Sanford and Son) "One monkey don't stop no show.." 
We are racing FX45 and Touareg later tonight. We need to get the loaners back tonight from service. Yet I think the FX will eat my dust.
I'll let you know about the TDI V10 vs the QX56 in the weeks to come.




_Modified by vw_chris at 10:28 PM 2-17-2004_


----------



## starcitytreg (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*

I saw were the Escalade is appealing to the "Hip Hop" crowd. You are correct that the Q is a people mover. Looking at the measurments it does have twice the cargo space of the Treg and is 20"longer.The rest of the measurements seem comparable. Edmunds list the curb weight as 5,631 lbs. Still find it hard to believe the treg getting beat by QX
though.(Not that I don't believe you)
Peace


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (starcitytreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starcitytreg* »_I saw were the Escalade is appealing to the "Hip Hop" crowd. You are correct that the Q is a people mover. Looking at the measurments it does have twice the cargo space of the Treg and is 20"longer.The rest of the measurements seem comparable. Edmunds list the curb weight as 5,631 lbs. Still find it hard to believe the treg getting beat by QX
though.(Not that I don't believe you)
Peace

The one reason I think it was faster was that the QX is capable of going into 2WD as apposed to the 4Xmo in the TREX. What amazed me was how I didn't catch up, he kept leaving me. Like how the V10 TDI left us in a cloud of dust while in Phoenix for the Treg launch. I was in a V8 behind the V10 TDI while driving at The Firebird Intnl Raceway, and the instructor told us to floor it, and as we did he just left us like we were standing still. The QX wasn't as drastic, but it was noticable. It humbled me and that was the whole point of this damn thread, before Lamb Chop and his lackeys got involved.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_
He actually has Dinan equipt from Top to Bottom. It is a smoking ride. He is trading it as soon as his R32 gets here. Anyone interested in a 2002 M3 Cabriolet, SMG, NAV, 19" Wheels, Black on Cinnamon. 17k... Will have in about 5-8 days.... It was Dinoed at 367HP... NICE UNIT 

Haha, no thanks. I already owned an E46 M3 coupe. Btw, that 367 hp is at the crank, not rear wheel, no way!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (starcitytreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *starcitytreg* »_I looked around the internet on the QX56 0-60 times. Could not find it. As far as looks of the Q, in the famous words of the Gov. of Cali. from the movie Predator " U R won ugglyy M#$!er F&*#er".









Peace

starcitytreg,
I saw it somewhere online earlier today and it stated the QX56 0-60 time is 7.2 sec. If I'm not mistaken, that's identical to the V8 Touareg? The Infiniti has a bit more torque however. I'm not sure how the guy kept pulling away in the Infiniti though. Driver skills, tires used, etc. Who knows? That QX56 is still a bloated pig in any case!!


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (TCinOC)*

Wow.. this thread caught like wildfire.. I guess I need to offer my $0.02.
Chris -- You suck.. you suck real bad.. You work for a dealer and you're racing the very cars you later punt off as new... You know it... and now we know it, too.
All that Meat did, besides put you to the shame you deserve, is call you on it. At least - have the decency to realize the jig is up, or the intelligence to post under another name so you don't drag your dealer's name into this.
Now... As for a fair evaluation of the flame wars... because after all, even though you started off being wrong in the argument, I still enjoy a good flame war (if its witty enough). Your's brought me back to elementary school. Sorry... Porky's jokes?!
Meat's ASCII art had me in stitches**...
Here it is again: (vw_chris) :-O <==== (Meat)
As for that Frankenstein/QX56 that is TOTALLY funny… 
Lastly, as for the racing stuff.. I agree the content is interesting, but to have it come from a dealer, who should know better.
Anyhow – anyone looking for race-experienced VW’s and Infinity’s.. you know where to buy em








** - Some might argue that the ASCII art is far more childish than the Porky's jokes. Some might be right. Still ASCII was funnier. Even the German judge gave it a nein!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (Uriah)*

At this point, I don't care who is right or wrong, this by far is the funniest thread I've ever read. I laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (bravocharlie)*

Rump Roast Pork Chop Ham Bone
I'm getting hungary


----------



## suckafort (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
Haha, no thanks. I already owned an E46 M3 coupe. Btw, that 367 hp is at the crank, not rear wheel, no way!









I own a Imola Red 1999 E46 M3 with over 400 BHP & 440 lb. ft. torque in the garage, would you like me to take a picture for you? It will last longer than your cheap ass remarks that are unfound and untrue. 
I totally believe a Dinaned 02' could have 367HP. From 337 Stock a simple chip, cold air intake and Dinan Exhaust would rock your world.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (suckafort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suckafort* »_
I own a Imola Red 1999 E46 M3 with over 400 BHP & 440 lb. ft. torque in the garage, would you like me to take a picture for you? It will last longer than your cheap ass remarks that are unfound and untrue. 
I totally believe a Dinaned 02' could have 367HP. From 337 Stock a simple chip, cold air intake and Dinan Exhaust would rock your world. 

First of all, there's no such thing as a 1999 E46 M3!
Secondly, you're a fool for believing all the Dinan marketing BS. Did you even read what I said earlier? I said the 367 (or whatever it was) is not at the rear wheels, it's at the crank. Do you even know what that means [email protected]? Didn't think so.







And no, I don't want to see your car because I already know you're full of it. Do some research on the M3 before you go mouthing off.
Btw, is this dreamed up Imola Red M3 parked next to your 95 Honda Accord?










_Modified by TCinOC at 6:23 PM 2-17-2004_


----------



## suckafort (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (TCinOC)*

Its a E36 FOUR DOOR CAR!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (suckafort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suckafort* »_Its a E36 FOUR DOOR CAR!

Imola Red eh? You better do some more research.


----------



## suckafort (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (TCinOC)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...09646


----------



## suckafort (Feb 18, 2004)

aeifh9erfhbasudbfv9ybf97yfbg9qe98yfh9y8rehf98yeqhf78qnc8w7qjcx98787qerycxj87cxq


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (suckafort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suckafort* »_aeifh9erfhbasudbfv9ybf97yfbg9qe98yfh9y8rehf98yeqhf78qnc8w7qjcx98787qerycxj87cxq

Boy, did he tell you!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (4x4s)*

Here's the comparison between the two.
http://www.whittenfarm.com/Pho...n.pdf


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (suckafort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suckafort* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...09646

What was the point of that?


----------



## trebien (Jan 8, 2003)

The QX56 does not have 1000 pounds of extra "dead" weight over the Touareg. Actually, it's only about 350. Combine that with the less power/torque in the Touareg, and it's no surprise that the QX56 is faster. That 5.6 liter engine is a monster.
In reality, the Touareg is the "porker", considering the immense weight of the vehicle, no 3rd row seat, the low interior space and crappy legroom for the back seat. Seriously, for all the weight, at least the _2nd_ row seat could have been comfortable.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (suckafort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suckafort* »_
I own a Imola Red 1999 E46 M3 with over 400 BHP & 440 lb. ft. torque in the garage, would you like me to take a picture for you? It will last longer than your cheap ass remarks that are unfound and untrue. 
I totally believe a Dinaned 02' could have 367HP. From 337 Stock a simple chip, cold air intake and Dinan Exhaust would rock your world. 

Wait a minute- you own a 1999 M3, and you also had a "log of electrical dung" PPS V8 Touareg which was traded in favor of a Frankenstein? I guess those are your "fun vehicles" while your '95 Accord is your commuter? Folks, it is once again time for. . .


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_Being a Infiniti dealer aswell as a VW dealer, a fellow sales rep and I were debating which would be faster off the line and in a quarter mile, the V8 T-reg or the QX56? The QX56 does have a HUGE engine, but over 1000 lbs more dead weight, so I put my money on the T-reg. My buddy here at work, after driving the QX56 told me the Infiniti would spank the T-reg.... Needless to say one free lunch later, he was right. We tried 3 different times, and each time he pulled away like I was standing still. 
Now needless to say both are completely different vehicles and I don't want to put anyones panties in a bunch over this, just thought it would be good info for all of my fellow vortexers...









_Modified by vw_chris at 4:53 PM 2-17-2004_


Do the same challenge but this time off-road...


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*

After reading this entire thread I'm left with one reaction:
*Do you FEEL the LOVE?!?!?!*
Interesting that the QX56 can trounce the V8 T'reg. My own driving experience is that the V8 T'reg is NOT geared for off the line performance, so I'm not really suprised by the results.
Now lets get back to some venom-spewing!


----------



## MWVW (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (suckafort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suckafort* »_aeifh9erfhbasudbfv9ybf97yfbg9qe98yfh9y8rehf98yeqhf78qnc8w7qjcx98787qerycxj87cxq

Is it possible to Baker Act via the internet?


----------



## MWVW (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (MWVW)*

Oh, yeah ... and I forgot to carry on with the theme of the thread ...


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (MWVW)*

Please somebody lock this thread. 
Where is the report to moderator button?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (See5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *See5* »_... Where is the report to moderator button?

It's the little picture of a head,
<<<---- right over there.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Thanks, done


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (See5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *See5* »_Please somebody lock this thread. 
Where is the report to moderator button?

It's obvious most of this thread was just in good fun. What I cannot understand however are those that complain about these threads yet continue to peruse them. It's just as easy to avoid them altogether don't ya think?


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
It's obvious most of this thread was just in good fun. What I cannot understand however are those that complain about these threads yet continue to peruse them. It's just as easy to avoid them altogether don't ya think?

I couldn't agree with you more. If you don't like it...then don't read it! It really is that simple. Some people like to have power trips I guess....and be all authoritative.


----------



## trebien (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
It's obvious most of this thread was just in good fun. What I cannot understand however are those that complain about these threads yet continue to peruse them. It's just as easy to avoid them altogether don't ya think?

I was just about to post the same thing.
Please somebody lock this thread ?!?!? 
How about "Please somebody give me the strength to turn away and not click on this thread."
Ugh. Sign o' the times...


----------



## HawnStyln (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*

So, let me get this straight...you're saying that the QX56 "blows the doors off" a V8 Touareg. Even if that's true, it's no big deal! All I need to know about the QX56 is how it runs off-road. Can it swim? I think there is no comparison between the two. I could easily run doughnuts around you in REVERSE!! I pity the first QX56 owner I come across at a traffic light to see what all your hype is about. I believe it is just a sales tactic... you're trying to convince potential customers to get behind the wheel of the QX56 first. Probably the only highlight you can truthfully say is that it has a bigger engine. Because I believe if they drive both, your QX56 does not have a chance. Besides, if don't know by now... It 's not the size of the engine that impresses--instead it is the "MOTION OF THE OCEAN" (as in 4Xmotion). If ya don't know by now, ya beddah ass somebody. Peace out!










_Modified by HawnStyln at 11:09 PM 2-18-2004_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*

Jesus man, do you actually represent VW? 
I don't give a rat crap if the QX56 is faster or whatever. I'll bet that the majority of posters here love the Touareg, period. Who cares if another SUV is faster than it? The PEPPER is faster than it; so what?
I like my Touareg, thats why I bought it.
Bottom line: who gives a $hit?


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Jesus man, do you actually represent VW? 
I don't give a rat crap if the QX56 is faster or whatever. I'll bet that the majority of posters here love the Touareg, period. Who cares if another SUV is faster than it? The PEPPER is faster than it; so what?
I like my Touareg, thats why I bought it.
Bottom line: who gives a $hit?


ACTUALLY I DO REPRESENT VOLKSWAGEN> 
AND I THINK THIS THREAD ANSWERS YOUR LAST QUESTION>


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_
ACTUALLY I DO REPRESENT VOLKSWAGEN> 
AND I THINK THIS THREAD ANSWERS YOUR LAST QUESTION>









Does VWoA condone your comments on this board? Especially when referencing the Infiniti QX56 and how much faster it is? It's easy to understand why some here may question whether you are indeed a rep for VW.


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (TCinOC)*

You know what I don't even care about most of you geeks on here. This is ridiculous. The whole point of this thread was to notify the people who might not have a chance to take a look at the QX56. And in the world of todays car shopper some idiot will compare the Infinit to a Touareg... So this was simply for information, then the flood gates opened, first with Meathead, now with goof balls like you. Here is the facts. I have been with VW 11 years, 7 in sales. I started with VW in Chicago working as an Area Sales Trainer. It is just so funny to watch these idiots get on here and squirm when someone mentions anything remotely negitive about VW.... And I never knocked the Touareg....All of this started as a BET. One sales guy at my dealership (who is on the Infiniti side by the way) bet me (MR. Touareg as I am known around my store) that the QX56 was faster! I never thought it could be possible, like most of my fellow VW enthusiasts would. So I bet him lunch at Shulas. And the rest is history... 
So please folks move on... or just simply get a funny bone....


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_You know what I don't even care about most of you geeks on here. This is ridiculous. The whole point of this thread was to notify the people who might not have a chance to take a look at the QX56. And in the world of todays car shopper some idiot will compare the Infinit to a Touareg... So this was simply for information, then the flood gates opened, first with Meathead, now with goof balls like you. Here is the facts. I have been with VW 11 years, 7 in sales. I started with VW in Chicago working as an Area Sales Trainer. It is just so funny to watch these idiots get on here and squirm when someone mentions anything remotely negitive about VW.... And I never knocked the Touareg....All of this started as a BET. One sales guy at my dealership (who is on the Infiniti side by the way) bet me (MR. Touareg as I am known around my store) that the QX56 was faster! I never thought it could be possible, like most of my fellow VW enthusiasts would. So I bet him lunch at Shulas. And the rest is history... 
So please folks move on... or just simply get a funny bone....









I've got a bone for you!








I don't mind you calling me a goofball but I was on the most part joking around like most. My last question was semi serious however. I have no problem personally about you posting this thread to begin with. In fact, I found it to be pretty entertaining. It's nice to have a few threads with some humor if you know what I mean. Some get a little too serious around here, however. I'm just saying that in order to protect your reputation with VW it may be a good idea to take caution in some things you post here.


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
I've got a bone for you!








I don't mind you calling me a goofball but I was on the most part joking around like most. My last question was semi serious however. I have no problem personally about you posting this thread to begin with. In fact, I found it to be pretty entertaining. It's nice to have a few threads with some humor if you know what I mean. Some get a little too serious around here, however. I'm just saying that in order to protect your reputation with VW it may be a good idea to take caution in some things you post here.

TRUCE http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sting I give up!!! And I agree with you. 
But the one thing I can say is; my reputation with VW as a sales person is based on $$$ and CSI... 
Please note... I do LOVE the Touareg! I loved it when I first drove it in Phoenix, I loved it when I sold our first V8 to a former INDIANAPOLIS 500 winner at full list, and I will love it even more when we start poluting the sky with the V10 BEAST TDI....








I do appreciate the fact that this thread made some people laugh. I know that I have gotten a lot less work done this week watching it manifest from a "mere fleshwound" to a bleeding ulcer. And the worst thing about it, we can't stop picking at it... Caio for now... Does anyone want to hear about the results of TOUAREG V8 vs X5 4.4? How about 745Li vs Phaeton V8???? I can notify Pastor John and have him get the cones out....What do you think everyone?


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*

I cant wait for those comparos Please keep them comming .There is way too much PC in the world these days and too many know it all trying to make themselves look smart.Reminds me of an old Irish ditty "It`s better to keep your mouth shut and let them think your stupid than to open it and prove them right" Cris Keep Posting thanks Jack


----------



## vw_chris (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (jack oconnor)*

"Little Ditty" damn Jack, that was awesome! The only "little ditties" we know about here in INDIANA is the one about "JACK AND DIANNE, TWO YOUNG KIDS GROWING UP IN THE HEARTLAND" J.Mellencamp
Do you have a "Tastey Freeze" in your neighborhood?


----------



## miamitreg (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*

Since Infiniti is high class vehicles from Nissan why don't they do a real race with VW High end can you say Cayanne







or is it that the this is a just some stupid way for the Inifinti salesman to boost his own sales.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

this is actually humourus


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (trebien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trebien* »_The QX56 does not have 1000 pounds of extra "dead" weight over the Touareg. Actually, it's only about 350. Combine that with the less power/torque in the Touareg, and it's no surprise that the QX56 is faster. That 5.6 liter engine is a monster.
In reality, the Touareg is the "porker", considering the immense weight of the vehicle, no 3rd row seat, the low interior space and crappy legroom for the back seat. Seriously, for all the weight, at least the _2nd_ row seat could have been comfortable.









Not surprised either trebien. My previous car was a Grand Cherokee Ltd. Even though it only had 280HP it was noticeably quicker than my 310 HP Touareg. But it was also about 800lbs lighter. The HP to curb weight ratio is usually (but not always) a good indicator of what vehicle will will be quicker off the line and win the ¼ mile race 
Having said this, at 100 mph. my Touareg responds, feels and handles better than my Jeep did at 60 mph. My Touareg is far more luxurios on the inside as compare with the Jeep. And, I have found the off orad capabilities of my Touareg to be comparable, if not superior, to my Jeep.
Loved the Jeep but haven’t looked back since owning the Touareg.


----------



## Ndogg a4 (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (miamitreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miamitreg* »_Since Infiniti is high class vehicles from Nissan why don't they do a real race with VW High end can you say Cayanne







or is it that the this is a just some stupid way for the Inifinti salesman to boost his own sales.

so a porsche is a high end dub???ha, anyways sure ill take on a under 90k cayenne any day in my fx45. lot of love for dubs but i would have to say infiniti's got them beat(performance wise) in the suv market,no?


----------



## trebien (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_
Not surprised either trebien. My previous car was a Grand Cherokee Ltd.

I used to have a 99 Ltd. with the V8, also. After the 2 year lease ran out, I got a Pathfinder LE. The Jeep was fun, but reliability scared me from owning it long term. From what I remember, the V8 was supposed to scoot to 60 in about 7.5 seconds. Like you said, high power - low weight.
I AM interested to see what Jeep does with the new GC/Wagonneer/Whatever... it's about time for a redesign - they keep putting it off.


----------



## trebien (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (miamitreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miamitreg* »_Since Infiniti is high class vehicles from Nissan why don't they do a real race with VW High end can you say Cayanne







or is it that the this is a just some stupid way for the Inifinti salesman to boost his own sales.

Dude, that's one of the dumbest comments posted on this board, and there are some doozies.
Real Race? Well, dollar for dollar, the QX56 and Treg V8 are pretty close, and therefore compete in the same class. The Cayenne isn't.
As somebody pointed out, to think the Porsche as a high-end VW is ignorant. VW/Audi announces several years ago that VW would no longer be the "cheap" line, and Audi the "expensive" line. Instead, they would compete with each other. That's why you have a $50K VW SUV and a $70k+ Phaeton. Just for the record, I think it was a marketing snafu... but that's just my opinion - only time will tell if Americans like to spend $50k+ and $70k+ on VWs... and the jury IS still out, and will be for a while. You can't judge early adopter sales of the Phaeton as a success.
Personally, I found the thread interesting, because the information is interesting. If it offends you, then don't look at it. And if you're pissed because the Treg isn't the fastest SUV out there... then you bought the wrong vehicle to begin with. But quit your bitchin'!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (Ndogg a4)*

.
_Quote, originally posted by *Ndogg a4* »_
so a porsche is a high end dub???ha, anyways sure ill take on a under 90k cayenne any day in my fx45. lot of love for dubs but i would have to say infiniti's got them beat(performance wise) in the suv market,no?

Sorry, but I don't even consider the fx45 an SUV. I don't care what the window sticker says, that thing ain't an SUV! It's a retro sneaker like someone here once eloquently put it








Btw, what do you mean by performance? You're obviously referring to street only. Take that thing offroad and see what happens. It'll probably roll over.


----------



## Ndogg a4 (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (TCinOC)*

call it whatever you want it is still in the same class as the touraeg,i am not bashing the touraeg i actually considered it, but i thought the fx whould suit me better (speed-handling).
as for performance who states performance as offroad performance(unless talking trucks) these days anyways,i am talking real world performance(braking-speed-handling)?who in they're right mind spends 50k on a vehicle to go off roading??


_Modified by Ndogg a4 at 10:47 PM 2-21-2004_


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (Ndogg a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ndogg a4* »_call it whatever you want it is still in the same class as the touraeg,i am not bashing the touraeg i actually considered it but, i thought the fx whould suit me better (speed-handling).
as for performance who states performance as offroad performanceunless talking trucks) these days anyways,i am talking real world performance(braking-speed-handling)?who in they're right mind spends 50k on a vehicle to go off roading??

Oh boy, here we go. Let it rip guys.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (Ndogg a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ndogg a4* »_call it whatever you want it is still in the same class as the touraeg,i am not bashing the touraeg i actually considered it, but i thought the fx whould suit me better (speed-handling).
as for performance who states performance as offroad performance(unless talking trucks) these days anyways,i am talking real world performance(braking-speed-handling)?who in they're right mind spends 50k on a vehicle to go off roading??

_Modified by Ndogg a4 at 10:47 PM 2-21-2004_

Haha! "Who in they're right mind spends 50k on a vehicle to go off roading"? Hmmmm...lots of people in case you didn't notice. You pretty much supported what I was implying in that the FX45 is not a truck. It's in fact a car or whatever you want to call it. If you wanted to talk pure street performance I would just smoke you in a non-SUV like my last car. Things like braking-speed-handling. You just can't compare the two I don't think as they are much different vehicles. That's all I'm trying to say. But if you want to venture to say the Infiniti is a truck, well you better be prepared to compare it like a truck such as the Treg, and that will of course include "OFFROADING".


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (Ndogg a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ndogg a4* »_call it whatever you want it is still in the same class as the touraeg,i am not bashing the touraeg i actually considered it, but i thought the fx whould suit me better (speed-handling).
as for performance who states performance as offroad performance(unless talking trucks) these days anyways,i am talking real world performance(braking-speed-handling)?who in they're right mind spends 50k on a vehicle to go off roading??

_Modified by Ndogg a4 at 10:47 PM 2-21-2004_

Who buys an SUV for "_real world performance(braking-speed-handling)_"? I would buy a car if that was what I wanted. The Touareg gives me the capability of going off-road, and room to haul some stuff around. I appreciate the performance I do get, but that's not what I bought it for. If there's something faster, oh well, I'll get over it.


----------



## Ndogg a4 (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
Who buys an SUV for "_real world performance(braking-speed-handling)_"? I would buy a car if that was what I wanted. The Touareg gives me the capability of going off-road, and room to haul some stuff around. I appreciate the performance I do get, but that's not what I bought it for. If there's something faster, oh well, I'll get over it.

all you vortexers are the same,always thinking everyone is bashing them!!i never bashed the touraeg,i just replyed to one of your fellow vortexers stating that infiniti should be compared to a quote high end dub the porsche ha ah and i stated it would beat a under 90k cayenne anyday!!actaully needed something with cargo room and noticed the performance numbers and fell in love with the fx.anyways since everyone loves bashing i actually owned 5 vw's and finally got sick of dealing with all the bs,otherwise i would have waited for the v10 tourag.you know it's bad when you become great friends with the 
vw service manager.and you have vwoa in your cell phone book. go offroading all you want guys!!for me i do 99% of driving on the road!and i have a truck otherwise.


_Modified by Ndogg a4 at 11:50 PM 2-21-2004_


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: V8 Touareg vs QX56 Quarter Mile (vw_chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_chris* »_ 
The only dead weight on this thread is your cheap ass takes and comebacks... 
THERE REALLY IS A CHURCH PARKING LOT that we use, and no MEAT there is NO EASTER BUNNY. So lets get the facts straight... What is true and what isn't true. You are an idiot this is TRUE, THE QX 56 from a dead stop is quicker from a TOUAREG V8, THIS IS TRUE.... THIS MEANS IT CAN BE PROVEN WITH FACTS... So HAM BONE, go get Fuc*ed...










...this is really getting funny...


----------

